# COVID-19: Reisen nicht mehr möglich



## Hering 58 (18. März 2020)

Meine Reise mach Blavand für Mai wurde auch Storniert.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. März 2020)

Schade Blåvand ist sehr schön, das tut mir leid für dich @Hering 58  !
Aber es kommt ein neues Jahr ohne den Virus! 
Ich wollte dieses an den Ebro und nach Ungarn an die Theiß .Desweiteren bin ich normal oft in Holland und über Weihnachten nochmal am Ebro! 
Die Fahrten den Sommer über, habe ich mir schon lange abgeschrieben und für den Winter?  Gucken wir mal was kommt? 
Mir stinkt es auch jetzt schon, aber die Gesundheit geht vor ! Auch die meiner Familie! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (18. März 2020)

Bleibt im Lande der Väter und ernährt euch reichlich!


----------



## Waller Michel (18. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bleibt im Lande der Väter und ernährt euch reichlich!


Jaaa in unserer Väter Land gibt es durchaus auch schöne Ecken! 
Aber selbst hier wird das Reisen mit Gewissheit zumindest stark erschwert bis nicht möglich sein! 

LG Michael


----------



## Peterra (18. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber selbst hier wird das Reisen mit Gewissheit zumindest stark erschwert bis nicht möglich sein!


Dies ist korrekt, die Reise nach Kappeln an der Schlei wurde vorgestern storniert.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2020)

Eine Chance, mal die unmittelbare Heimat richtig kennen zu lernen. Es soll ja Zeitgenossen geben, die kennen sich rund um Narvik, oder auf Bali bestens aus, verlaufen sich aber bereits 500 m von der eigenen Haustüre weg.


----------



## Minimax (18. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> verlaufen sich aber bereits 500 m von der eigenen Haustüre weg.



Ich verlaufe mich sogar ständig an meinem Arbeitsplatz, ich will immer in die Bibliothek oder zum Kopierraum, aber ich finde mich unweigerlich in der Raucherecke wieder. Und zwar immer genau dann zu den Zeitpunkten -und hier wirds mysteriös- wenn der Boss das Gebäude betritt oder verlässt, und er mich besonders gut sehen kann.


----------



## Salt (19. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Chance, mal die unmittelbare Heimat richtig kennen zu lernen. Es soll ja Zeitgenossen geben, die kennen sich rund um Narvik, oder auf Bali bestens aus, verlaufen sich aber bereits 500 m von der eigenen Haustüre weg.


Na mal schauen wo es noch hingeht....aktuell siehts ja so aus, als wenn die Reise bereits an der eigenen Haustür endet.

Meiner Truppe hat es 2 Wochen Oman versaut.....eigentlich wollte ich jetzt für den Herbst buchen aber aktuell ist völlig unklar, wann und unter welchen Voraussetzungen man wieder international reisen darf.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das in Zukunft nur mit Impfpass möglich ist.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. März 2020)

Beobachtet hier "active cases ", dann versteht Ihr, warum z.B. Suedafrika die Visapflicht fuer Deutschland eingefuehrt hat.






						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. März 2020)

Wir halten aktuell die Füße still, was Reiseplanungen angeht und hoffen, dass wir Ende August in unseren nächsten Urlaub in Angriff nehmen können. Allerdings stehen da Österreich, eventuell noch Südtirol, und Slowenien an. Aber momentan kann man nur von Tag zu Tag schauen. Den verkürzten Aprilurlaub werden wir wohl im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten rund ums Haus verbringen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2020)

Ich frag mich immer wieder:

Was ist an "Bleibt zu Hause und schränkt Eure sozialen Kontakte ein" misszuverstehen?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. März 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wieder:
> 
> Was ist an "Bleibt zu Hause und schränkt Eure sozialen Kontakte ein" misszuverstehen?



Für die meisten nichts. Aber es gibt genug trotzige Mitmenschen, die scheinbar prinzipiell gegen alles sind und sich nicht temporär anpassen können oder wollen. Vielleicht ist es auch das vermeintlich eigene tolle Gefühl, rebellisch in Zeiten der Not zu sein. Ich habe aufgehört, mich darüber aufzuregen. Rückt mir beim Einkauf einer zu dicht auf die Pelle, huste ich zweimal. Dann kommt der Abstand von ganz alleine.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2020)

Okay- dann biste einen Grad weiter als ich- ich frage immer, ob ich husten soll


----------



## Waidbruder (19. März 2020)

Es gibt in jeder Lage einen Gewinner, jetzt ist es das Klima.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Es gibt in jeder Lage einen Gewinner, jetzt ist es das Klima.


na ja, damit das Klima als Gewinner hervorgeht, muss diese Krise aber ein paar Jahre anhalten.
Da hab ich aber noch Hoffnung, dass das nicht so kommt


----------



## Andal (19. März 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Na mal schauen wo es noch hingeht....aktuell siehts ja so aus, als wenn die Reise bereits an der eigenen Haustür endet.
> 
> Meiner Truppe hat es 2 Wochen Oman versaut.....eigentlich wollte ich jetzt für den Herbst buchen aber aktuell ist völlig unklar, wann und unter welchen Voraussetzungen man wieder international reisen darf.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das in Zukunft nur mit Impfpass möglich ist.


Einer beschleunigten und vor allem negativen Ausbreitung des erweiterten Columbian Exchanges würde das sicher weltweit gut zu Gesichte stehen und dem Einzelnen  keinen Schaden verursachen. 

Man  bedenke, dass die Syphilis bis Columbus in Europa unbekannt war. Im Gegenzug wurden u.a. durch die Pocken in der Neuwelt ganze Völker dahingerafft. Das muss man nicht noch einmal provozieren!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Allerdings stehen da Österreich, eventuell noch Südtirol, und Slowenien an.



Viel Spass im europäischen Epizentrum der Epedemie.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2020)

Macht mal 2021 alles.

Deutschland fährt sich langsam runter.


----------



## Salt (19. März 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Es gibt in jeder Lage einen Gewinner, jetzt ist es das Klima.


Und die Verkäufer von Atemschutzmasken, Mehl & Klopapier.....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. März 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Viel Spass im europäischen Epizentrum der Epedemie.


Glaube momentan eh nicht daran... Wir werden noch lange damit zu tun haben, vermute ich. Aber 2021 hat ja auch zwölf Monate zum Verreisen. Vielleicht klappt es dann.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. März 2020)

Das ist weitaus realistischer Elmar.
Bleib gesund bis dahin, und natürlich auch alle anderen hier .


----------



## BrIgor (21. März 2020)

Laacher See wurde am 18.03.20, bis auf weiteres, für Angler gesperrt! Drehen die Behörden jetzt total durch oder glauben die, dass am Wasser der Abstand zwischen den Booten vom 1,5 m nicht möglich wäre?


----------



## Andal (21. März 2020)

BrIgor schrieb:


> Laacher See wurde am 18.03.20, bis auf weiteres, für Angler gesperrt! Drehen die Behörden jetzt total durch oder glauben die, dass am Wasser der Abstand zwischen den Booten vom 1,5 m nicht möglich wäre?


Oder sie denken weiter. Ein Angler beamt sich ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich in seinen Kahn, er reist irgendwie an. Das muss aber in Zeiten, wie eben diesen, nicht unbedingt sein. Dem See wird es sicher nicht zum Schaden gereichen.


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2020)

warum denn in die Ferne schweifen das Gute liegt so nah .
meine bevorzugten Reiseländer Norwegen und Schweden haben mich ja schon
vor einigen Jahren ausgeladen - Grund meine Digitalisierungsfeindlichkeit.
Kein Smartphon- keine Kreditkarte - eigentlich keine Krankheit -
Meine Reiseplanung - Wetterkarte ,gesundheilicher persönlicher Zustand
Klamotten und Zaster einpacken und ab Richtung Norden - es war einmal .


----------

